# used corian for a sign



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

garden storage building - YouTube


used a piece of corian for a sign ,nice stuff to machine almost 
like a grave stone

did a small one with the laser too


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Corian is great on the CNC. I've been scrounging some of the local Habitat stores and some other salvage places looking for Corian. Picked up a used vanity top, 2' x 5' for $20. Had a sink cut out but plenty of salvageable material.

Great job on the sign


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

How long did it take for the large sign? I'm curious since I sandblasted a corian table top in the past.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

A good sign, Stan.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

it took 22 min at 52 in/min to machine it out

I had also done a smaller one


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

nice job on signs.....thx for sharing


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

As a Corian certified fabricator, I have made many items with the material. I even made a pocket book for the local distributor for the model to carry. It was engraved on the inside and lit with a small bulb allowing the word Corian to glow. The model even wore a skirt made from thermoformed Corian. I wish I was able to to be there to see the show.

I now make six different clocks (wall and table), 3 different inlayed plaques and a small assortment of different shaped cabinet knobs and handles along with outlet/switch cover plates.

I like your signs, very distinctive!


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*back*

what you made sounds very interesting


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

You cheated... CNC PFFFFT!!!! LOL Just kidding! Nice Work!


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Absolutely nothing wrong with cheating (taking the easy way out). LOL

It just costs more to be good.


----------



## naijin (May 4, 2014)

subtleaccents said:


> As a Corian certified fabricator, I have made many items with the material. I even made a pocket book for the local distributor for the model to carry. It was engraved on the inside and lit with a small bulb allowing the word Corian to glow. The model even wore a skirt made from thermoformed Corian. I wish I was able to to be there to see the show.
> 
> I now make six different clocks (wall and table), 3 different inlayed plaques and a small assortment of different shaped cabinet knobs and handles along with outlet/switch cover plates.
> 
> I like your signs, very distinctive!


sounds like good stuff to work with,.... how about some pic's of some of the projects?

Regards

Nick:no:


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

A few pics of Corian parts I have made. Now I just have to learn the 3D software
to make more fancy items.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*corian*

your clocks look great, corian is great stuff


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

yes, like the clocks....


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

